# I probably already asked this, but I don't remember. [shuttle]



## squierjosh (Feb 27, 2014)

Do the DVC resorts that you can book through RCI (Saratoga Springs, Old Key West, etc) charge for shuttle services to the Disney parks?


----------



## ilenekm (Feb 27, 2014)

DVC charges $95  mandatory fee whichever enables you to use DME,  extra magic hours and Disney buses

Sent from my SCH-I925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob562 (Feb 27, 2014)

And that $95 is a flat fee for the entire reservation, regardless of unit size or how many people there are in it. It's not per-person or anything...

-Rob


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 27, 2014)

and it is also not optional


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 27, 2014)

ilenekm said:


> DVC charges $95  mandatory fee whichever enables you to use DME,  extra magic hours and Disney buses


DVC charges $95 _because they can_.  You get nothing for it.

*ALL* guests at Disney onsite resorts at WDW get DME, Extra Magic Hours, the ability to charge purchases to your room, purchase delivery to your resort, and free theme park parking if you have a car.  For no charge.  Those are perks for everyone staying onsite.

Anyone who boards a Disney bus gets free shuttle service.  It's _supposed_ to be for park ticket holders only, but they don't check.  

In fact, many people park at Downtown Disney (for free) and ride the free shuttles from there.  That practice is sometimes an issue for legitimate SSR guests because the "bandits" fill the SSR buses coming back from the theme parks because theme park buses only go to resorts.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 27, 2014)

Maybe all this will be changing with the new Magic Bands.
I know that I was just there this weekend and the guards at the resorts are now scanning the magic bands instead of asking for picture ID's.  

If they get the system up and running smoothly they may just install the scanners on the buses too.   :ignore:


----------



## stoler527 (Feb 27, 2014)

I think that people staying on world also get free access to all transportation.

The new bridge from SSR to DTD may make this problem worse for SSR guests because it will be much easier to get to DTD from SSR.


----------



## Rob562 (Feb 28, 2014)

Crafty527 said:


> I think that people staying on world also get free access to all transportation.
> 
> The new bridge from SSR to DTD may make this problem worse for SSR guests because it will be much easier to get to DTD from SSR.



Though in actuality the bridge will only cut about 0.2 miles off the walk from the Marketplace to Congress Park...

-Rob


----------



## squierjosh (Feb 28, 2014)

So the answer is, yes, I can take a free shuttle to the Disney parks if I'm staying at a DVC?


----------



## stoler527 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes. Any DVC at WDW.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Mar 4, 2014)

Rob562 said:


> Though in actuality the bridge will only cut about 0.2 miles off the walk from the Marketplace to Congress Park...
> 
> -Rob



Wow, that little? I thought it would be so much closer lol. We always stay at Congress Park and walk to DTD.


----------



## Rob562 (Mar 5, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Wow, that little? I thought it would be so much closer lol. We always stay at Congress Park and walk to DTD.



It's really just cutting off having to walk all the way out to Buena Vista Blvd to get around that little cove off the lake. From what I've seen online you still have to walk to just past the last of the Congress Park buildings. I think its main function will be to get pedestrians away from the driveway where the buses are coming into the bus depot. (Or whatever ends up going when there Marketplace bus stops are after the buses are centralized between the parking garages)

-Rob


----------

